# What do you drink when you code.



## Alain De Vos (Apr 26, 2020)

Please allow to give some ideas, water, limonade, black tea, green tea, beer, alcohol, arabica coffee, robusta coffee, milk, ...


----------



## Menelkir (Apr 26, 2020)

Coffee, water, coffee, sometimes beer, sometimes coffee, tea when is cold (I love many types of tea, but black and green are always nice), also coffee when is cold too.


----------



## George (Apr 26, 2020)

A Coke, but my code is always messy.

Maybe I should try alcohol. ;D


----------



## Menelkir (Apr 26, 2020)

Elazar said:


> A Coke, but my code is always messy.
> 
> Maybe I should try alcohol. ;D



Put alcohol in your coke, why not both worlds?


----------



## Paul Floyd (Apr 26, 2020)

In the morning, anglo-saxon style coffee (fairly weak, with milk, but by the mugfull). As I'm getting old decaffeinated coffee in the afternoon and herbal tea in the evening. Otherwise I won't sleep.


----------



## unitrunker (Apr 26, 2020)

Espresso shot diluted in water
(also known as Cafe Americano)


----------



## Crivens (Apr 26, 2020)

CS stands for *c*offee *s*lurping, yes?
For me, 1/3 coffee, rest water. Once upon a time I had a samowar in my office, but no longer can do so. The local water is just terrible for tea.


----------



## rootbert (Apr 26, 2020)

ususally about 50% green tea from 8-5. ginger tea, black tea with milk or herbal teas from the herbs around where I live ... e.g. sage. Maybe one real good italian espresso a day, some times kombucha or club mate. And sometimes when I do code the last 3 hours before going to bed, where I simply enjoy it and I don't mind crazy ideas: beer


----------



## fernandel (Apr 26, 2020)

rootbert said:


> ... e.g. sage.


Love it but it is important how to prepare.

_“Cur moriatur homo, cui salvia crescit in horto?” _*- *from Salerno about sage


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 26, 2020)

Usually nothing. In the morning I have two cups of coffee but that's all. The rest of the day will be water or Fitz's Root Beer but only when I notice I'm thirsty. Root beer doesn't have caffeine so it doesn't make me jittery. Fitz's because it's one of the very few available at the grocery store worth drinking.

I am not one who drinks liquor or beer, except occasionally with pizza or fights with the wife, but I have noticed that, when I'm stuck or tense, a shot of whiskey can bring clarity--followed by an hour long nap. I do not recommend this, though I do read where some young high end coders do drink heavily while programming. I can't confirm that or confirm the quality of their code.


----------



## ctaranotte (Apr 26, 2020)

Only Rum like Captain Jack Sparrow.

PS: I have been watching all Pirates of the Caribbean with my kids that explains, savvy?


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Apr 26, 2020)

Usually, I forget to drink when I code...


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (Apr 26, 2020)

I drink about a gallon of Yorkshire Gold Tea


----------



## bookwormep (Apr 27, 2020)

Here is a reminder; also, Lemon-Lime sparkling water too.


----------



## kpedersen (Apr 27, 2020)

For fun personal projects I tend to drink something nice like a decent rich ground coffee to relax with and enjoy the whole experience.

For projects I am not enjoying and I just want it over and done with, then water... from the tap. XD


----------



## Zvoni (Apr 28, 2020)

Don't drink and code.......


----------



## 20-100-2fe (Apr 28, 2020)

Zvoni said:


> Don't drink and code.......



Especially if you code a driver !


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2020)

Coffee (only in the morning), tea, water and Coke. Friday night it's usually one or more Bacardi & Coke. 



20-100-2fe said:


> Usually, I forget to drink when I code...


When I'm totally hyper-focused I forget to drink, eat and even smoke.


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 28, 2020)

20-100-2fe said:


> Usually, I forget to drink when I code...


And I sometimes forget to code when I drink 

During the day, it's mostly coffee and/or tea for me, adding plain water as necessary.

In the evenings, I sometimes enjoy a (light) beer while coding, this is when I'm working on private projects. I sometimes have the feeling that this actually helps  But of course, if you enjoy too much of this stuff, you end up sitting just staring at code


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 28, 2020)

SirDice said:


> When I'm totally hyper-focused I forget to drink, eat and even smoke.


Do you mind if I smoke?


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 28, 2020)

Zirias said:


> if you enjoy too much of this stuff, you end up sitting just staring at code


You drank two buckets of hot mint julep and you still held the floor?
Held the floor? Son, I couldn't get up off it!

--Senator Beauregard Claghorn with Fred Allen
That's a joke, son!


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 29, 2020)

Water, coffee, and zevia when its hot out. Zevia tastes like soda without all the sugar.


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 29, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Coffee (only in the morning), tea, water and Coke. Friday night it's usually one or more Bacardi & Coke.
> 
> 
> When I'm totally hyper-focused I forget to drink, eat and even smoke.



I wonder if anyone has done the research about creative problem solving while smoking pot. Ballmer's peak for stoners? I prefer a little smoke to drinking on the weekend nights.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 29, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> I wonder if anyone has done the research about creative problem solving while smoking pot.


I only have some anecdotal experience. You can be quite creative when thinking about solutions. But you will need to write those down and look at them again when you're sober. Most of those ideas are just too "far out" there (pun intended). That said, having done some mind altering drugs, it certainly helps with getting a different perspective on things, even when you're completely sober. Your brain is a little more flexible afterwards.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 29, 2020)

Years ago, a comedian said he thought of some of the funniest lines that would make him wake up in the middle of the night. The problem was, he couldn't remember them in the morning. So a friend suggested he keep a notepad and pen next to his bed so he could write them down. He did but, when he woke in the morning and looked at the notes, he wrote, "So...this guy...djkdf;;kkd;....ddidnotkddsjllsdf..and...hahahah."


----------



## zirias@ (Apr 29, 2020)

drunken (or, even, stoned) coding is an interesting topic. You have to be very careful with that. I agree the way the brain works, some substances can help with "thinking out of the box", cause your brain randomly connects things in an unexpected way, and sometimes you'll come up with a creative and good solution "under influence". The problem is, these same substances will impair your ability to assess your thoughts in a sane way.

So, taking notes (and assess them once you're sober) seems like a good plan. Of course, if this ends up in gibberish on your notepad .. you just had too much


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 29, 2020)

SirDice said:


> I only have some anecdotal experience. You can be quite creative when thinking about solutions. But you will need to write those down and look at them again when you're sober. Most of those ideas are just too "far out" there (pun intended). That said, having done some mind altering drugs, it certainly helps with getting a different perspective on things, even when you're completely sober. Your brain is a little more flexible afterwards.



I've stuck to the naturally occurring substances. Anything manufactured makes me a bit worrisome. I can say, I absolutely agree with the enhanced malleability for sure.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Apr 30, 2020)

pyret said:


> I have an injection of Lysol each morning, and in the afternoon a shot glass of Clorox, as recommended by the extremely stable genius with great and unmatched wisdom who resides at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue.


One of these days, someone is going to actually watch the video that all these "news" people are talking about and realize Trump never said any such thing or even imply one should attempt this.


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 30, 2020)

drhowarddrfine said:


> One of these days, someone is going to actually watch the video that all these "news" people are talking about and realize Trump never said any such thing or even imply one should attempt this.



Yeah its not like you can clearly see and hear him in an official white house briefing. Its got to be all these silly news people. Fake News!


----------



## SirDice (Apr 30, 2020)

Stick to the subject please. We're talking about coding and/or coding while intoxicated.


----------



## hruodr (Apr 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Stick to the subject please. We're talking about coding and/or coding while intoxicated.



With the drinks we are ready. What do you smoke when you code?

(I do not smoke)


----------



## k3y5 (Apr 30, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Stick to the subject please. We're talking about coding and/or coding while intoxicated.



Have you ever tried micro-dosing with psilocybin tea? A few ground mushrooms, and some ginger (or any herbal tea), and I've found that to have a positive effect.


----------



## D-FENS (May 1, 2020)

Water or herbal tea.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 1, 2020)

hruodr said:


> What do you smoke when you code?


With everything we know about smoking, I do not understand why anyone would take up smoking.


----------



## SirDice (May 1, 2020)

hruodr said:


> What do you smoke when you code?


Plain tobacco mostly. I know the Dutch have some reputation in this regard, and I certainly smoked that too, but most of the time I'm just a regular old smoker. Started with weed but I got super paranoid from it and switched to hashish instead. Contrary to popular belief, smoking pot is definitely not "better" than plain tobacco, that's simply a myth. 



k3y5 said:


> Have you ever tried micro-dosing with psilocybin tea? A few ground mushrooms, and some ginger (or any herbal tea), and I've found that to have a positive effect.


Tried mushrooms, the freaky Mexican kind, can't remember the exact ones. Didn't like it the first time, didn't like the second time, never done it since. I could deal with the hallucinations, those are actually quite fun, but this type of drug stirs up your subconscious and you lose control over your own thoughts. I didn't like that. 



drhowarddrfine said:


> With everything we know about smoking, I do not understand why anyone would take up smoking.


Agreed. If you've never smoked before, don't start! You never have to go through the struggle of quitting an addiction if you never start to develop one in the fist place. And this includes vaping which isn't "better" than smoking either.


----------



## hruodr (May 1, 2020)

In any case one should drink enough H2O and breath enough O2 to stay awake and keep a clear mind. To forget it because of the concentration on the task is an error. To mix them with poison is not a good idea.


----------



## FTN806 (May 1, 2020)

Coffee!


----------



## k3y5 (May 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Plain tobacco mostly. I know the Dutch have some reputation in this regard, and I certainly smoked that too, but most of the time I'm just a regular old smoker. Started with weed but I got super paranoid from it and switched to hashish instead. Contrary to popular belief, smoking pot is definitely not "better" than plain tobacco, that's simply a myth.



It really becomes a problem if you're smoking American style death sticks. Tobacco is a plant, just like weed. The only difference is nicotine actually improves concentration.


----------



## NapoleonWils0n (May 1, 2020)

SirDice maybe you need to update your Gravatar


----------



## SirDice (May 2, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> Tobacco is a plant, just like weed. The only difference is nicotine actually improves concentration.


Too bad they both wreak havoc on your lungs though. There's no denying, smoking is bad for you. It doesn't matter if it's natural or not. 

When I started working (25+ years ago) there were no anti-smoking laws, I was able to smoke right at my desk, all day long. Nowadays that's not possible  anymore of course, and that's a good thing. I certainly smoke a lot less. The short smoke breaks I take also reduce RSI as I leave my desk at regular intervals. And I often take a smoke break when I'm stuck on something. If you're stuck at a problem it often helps to leave it, take a few minutes to do something else, take your mind off the issue. When you come back you'll have a fresh pair of eyes and quite often you'll quickly find a solution. If you're not a smoker, do something else then. Go kick a ball or something. Anything to take your mind off the issue for a few minutes.


----------



## k3y5 (May 2, 2020)

SirDice said:


> If you're stuck at a problem it often helps to leave it, take a few minutes to do something else, take your mind off the issue. When you come back you'll have a fresh pair of eyes and quite often you'll quickly find a solution. If you're not a smoker, do something else then. Go kick a ball or something. Anything to take your mind off the issue for a few minutes.



I think engineering managers forget this at times, at least on the software side. Great advice to take a break and walk away from tough problems at times. I need to remember to do this more often, maybe I'll take up a fake smoking habit! lolz


----------



## tingo (May 3, 2020)

"fresh air", "mental ten minute break" also works.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 3, 2020)

k3y5 said:


> Great advice to take a break and walk away from tough problems at times.


I've solved more problems in the drive home from work than I have all day long at work sometimes.


----------



## Birdy (May 3, 2020)




----------



## _martin (May 3, 2020)

I'm not a coder by trade, but I do code. Nowadays mostly though during CTFs and other wargames. A bit at work too (let's say scripting is coding for the sake of argument  ).  
Interesting enough I solved lots of problems on the way to get the drink -- there's something magical when you stare at opened fridge. Also toilet/bathroom has its magic -- got few good ideas there too. 

I don't drink too much. Actually, only beer. As I'm getting older my threshold has lowered too. If I'm scripting something I know how to do, or perhaps I'm doing some _wrapper_ logic in C I can have up to 4-5 12deg beers and i'm still OK (and subjectively think my code is too). 
But if I need to solve something and I'm doing it in assembly I start having concentration problems during my first beer. Usually I need to let go for that night.


----------



## Birdy (May 4, 2020)

Birdy said:


> View attachment 7802


It seems to be out of PrINT. Searching for an ePUB.


----------



## SirDice (May 4, 2020)

Rubber duck debugging can also be quite helpful. Apparently I'm the rubber duck for some of  my colleagues. I'm fine with that, if it helps them solve a problem I'm happy to listen.


----------

